# I DID IT!!! And I'm SO GLAD I did it



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

After getting over the shock of having Harley cut down, I decided to take the plunge and get Seymour cut as well. His hair was much easier to keep than Harley's but I've fallen in love with Harley's new do.....and so.....

Seymour before










and his new hairdo  No More Poopy Butts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so proud of his new makeover!
Soo cute!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pat, did you take him to a groomer or do it yourself? It looks like a really professional job. I happen to be a big fan of the puppy cut, for ease of grooming, and because I think it makes them look youner (or more similar to puppies). 
Gina


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they look great with short hair. I'm with you on the poopy but issue.
Short hair definately has it's advantages!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Girl! You will love the feel of your Havs now........they are sooooooooo soft when they are groomed short!

And, you have saved yourself hours of grooming! Now, you can pet/rub/massage your Hav without having to worry about lots of mats! Your Havs will love this part!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Black and White Velvet!!! I am so tempted to have the boys cut that short all the way around (head, tail, ears, feet) we always keep them a little fuzzy. But I would love to just see them look like little hound dogs.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh they are still sooooooooo soft and yes, I had them professionally groomed because there was so much hair!! But I'm considering doing this the next time myself....now that they're practically nakid...how much of a mess could I make? We'll see :wink:

I'm so glad she listened when I told her to leave their ears and tail. I think they look adorable. And the hours I will save on Harley's grooming....wow!

Now I can see their sweet, loving eyes. :kiss:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OMGosh!!

What a difference!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

They look great! I'm a fan of the short puppy/teddy bear cut, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, those poor naked puppies! Get some clothes on them, girl !! LOL They are terribly cute and so darn skinny under all that hair. Isn't it amazing? lol I'm sure you loving the extra time not having to groom them both.

I have to admit I'm really enjoying the longer hair on my two. Of course, they haven't had any blowing of coat in a long while and winter, with the zillion velcro snowballs, hasn't arrived yet! I just might be joining you very soon, Pat!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, is that the same dog??? He looks very happy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you left half your baby at the groomer's. He does look so soft -- and little. Cute. Great haircut.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I think they look precious! What a drastic change!


----------

